# How are our pregnant ladies doing?



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm sure we must have a few ladies who are nearing the big day, it would be great if you could give us a quick update on how things are going for you!


----------



## Akasha (Jul 19, 2013)

Technically due tomorrow, but little man is 3 weeks old today. 

I was a puzzle for the hospital. From about 33 weeks I started to have raised blood pressure and high protein in my urine. Feared pre-eclampsia. 
However, I had no other symptoms and all blood tests between then and birth came back as normal, no problems. 
It was decided that I would have a planned c-sec at 36+6 as he was also showing too big for me (I'm 4"11 and pre preg weight of 7 stone) 

That was decided on the Tuesday, for the Friday. Went into hospital on Thursday for monitoring overnight and mentioned that I'd been having pains since Wednesday evening. The midwife said it was just tightnings. 6 hours later I was doubled over in pain, I got seen by a doc who confirmed that I was in labour. 

I had lost track of time by this point as I'd had no food, minimal sleep and the only pain relief they would let me have was gas and air, which wasn't helping. 
It must have been about 8 to 10 hours later, Baby's heart rate was slowing, so i was rushed in and ended up with an emergency C-sec. 

So yes. 
I now have a lively little boy, who was 7pound 6ounce at birth.


----------



## rachelha (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello, I am 34 weeks tomorrow.  Around 5 weeks to my planned section - Eeeek, that is going to fly by.  Baby is measuring on the large side.  The last growth showed she was already 7lb with an estimated weight of 11lb by her official due date.  I have finished work now, thank goodness, as I am suffering quite a lot with SPD and the swelling is starting. The heat is really not helping, I am trying not to whinge about it, but I have pretty much turned into a hermit, hiding away at home with the blinds down.  My sugar levels are doing ok at the moment, much better since I gave up work.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2013)

Akasha said:


> I now have a lively little boy, who was 7pound 6ounce at birth.



Aw Akasha! Many, many congratulations!!!


----------



## Cleo (Jul 19, 2013)

Congratulations Akasha !!! thats great news ! 

Rachelha - I hope the next few weeks are not too bad for you with the heat!.  Hope all goes well for mum and baby 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2013)

rachelha said:


> Hello, I am 34 weeks tomorrow.  Around 5 weeks to my planned section - Eeeek, that is going to fly by.  Baby is measuring on the large side.  The last growth showed she was already 7lb with an estimated weight of 11lb by her official due date.  I have finished work now, thank goodness, as I am suffering quite a lot with SPD and the swelling is starting. The heat is really not helping, I am trying not to whinge about it, but I have pretty much turned into a hermit, hiding away at home with the blinds down.  My sugar levels are doing ok at the moment, much better since I gave up work.



Thanks for the update Rachel, I hope everything goes well for you and you are able to stay cool and comfortable  How wonderful, a little sister for N!  Good luck!


----------



## rachelha (Jul 19, 2013)

Akasha said:


> Technically due tomorrow, but little man
> 
> So yes.
> I now have a lively little boy, who was 7pound 6ounce at birth.



congratulations, what is he called?


----------



## Akasha (Jul 19, 2013)

We called him Matthew. 

Felt guilty that his size was due to my control despite my bloods keeping to targets 90% of the time. The nurses said that estimate baby weight was based on mothers BMI only. So any baby was gonna be big for my frame. 
My hba1c was 7.9 when we found out. Got it down to 7, which creeped back up to 7.3 at the end.

I know what its like to feel like a hermit. I couldnt drive for 3 weeks before having him cause i couldnt fit behind the wheel lol. Now half way through my 6 weeks post surgery no driving. Im starting to twitch. 
Hope all continues well for you. Congrats in advance.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 22, 2013)

Akasha, you are the exact same height and weight as me! I can't imagine fitting a baby in my body.  Congrats on your new baby 

Rachel good luck with your c-sec, hope everything goes well


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2013)

Just thought I would let people know (hope she doesn't mind!) that member xxlou_lxx has given birth to a baby girl today


----------



## Steff (Jul 27, 2013)

Congratulations to all new mummies xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't want to steal her thunder, but I thought you would all like to know that member rachelha has had a lovely baby girl this morning  Congratulations to all!


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2013)

Thats great news congrats to Rach thanks for letting us know on here x


----------

